

Kids, these college courses won't get you a programming job. - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/school-sucks/

======
mijustin
A comment from LinkedIn:

Tariq Qurashi: "I shared this with my two guys in my IT department. Both are
brilliant guys. One never finished high school. The other has a double masters
that he doesn't really use. That one picked up most his useful training by
messing around trying to help people that he knows with problems."

